# Help Wasatch Mountains West Bear



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Anyone drawn a archery bear tag before for Wasatch Mountains West? I drew a tag this year for archery. I am having a hard time getting permission to hunt anywhere that I have tried to apply for a bait site. The forest service biologist in Heber seems to reject all of my gps bait sites? If someone knows of a few good places. PM me would be appreciated.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

Did you ask why the rejection of the sites? To close to cabins, campgrounds, or roads? i would ask what they want for distance away from those things and go from there. If they dont want to help, just start throwing boxes of donuts all over the mountain and start flinging arrows


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

What is up with the Forest Service, I've got 2 friends that have tags and yet have a bait site because they won't approve anything. I think it's BS. I've had that tag twice and my brother has had it once. We never had to deal with all that. Gates aren't open and they won't tell you when they'll be open, and it sounds like the Service isn't very good at explaining were you can bait, just a crap shoot....


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I AGREE RUGER67. I FINALLY GOT APPROVAL FROM THE FOREST SERVICE AFTER HAVING 4 REJECTED, BUT I HAD TO SELECT AN CANYON THAT IS LOWER THAN I WANTED TO HUNT. IT MUST BE SOMETHING TO DO WITH ALL OF THE SNOW? MY FRIEND DREW THE SAME WASATCH WEST TAG LAST YEAR AND DIDN"T HAVE A PROBLEM.


----------

